# Utiliser Ipad avec Mac OS X 10.4?



## -philippe- (10 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je suis tres decu j'ai acheté un ipad ce soir et je m'apercois qu'il n'est pas compatible avec mon macbook sous Mac OS X 10.4 !!

Existe-t-il une astuce pour malgré tout faire marcher l'ipad ? 

Merci pour votre aide .

Philippe


----------



## Kanaaky (10 Juin 2010)

C'est surement du au fait que OSX 10.6.4 soit encore en beta.


----------



## itako (10 Juin 2010)

Non, là on parle de Tiger.

C'est peux probable que celà fonctionne, voilà un sacré signe; il est temps de changer !
Une bref recherche google étant infructueuse....


----------



## Kanaaky (10 Juin 2010)

Désolé j'ai lu trop vite.


----------



## -philippe- (15 Juin 2010)

je m'en suis sorti en passant a snow leopard pour 29 euros...je m'attendais a bien plus cher donc finalement tout va bien.


----------



## ioh (25 Juillet 2010)

un peu déçu également d'avoir la même surprise que toi ce soir ...

Dire qu'il a fallu que j'émule mon imac avec une version beta de bootcamp pour faire tourner un vieux windows xp pour pouvoir utiliser mon ipad .... cela me semble grotesque mais bon ....

Bref, tous mes fichiers (photos, téléchargement itunes) se trouve sur ma partition mac et j'envisage donc de faire évoluer mon mac vers léopard (vu le prix, c'est plutôt très correct).

Mon soucis concerne plutôt le temps à passer pour cette évolution, cela se passe t'il sans douleur ou faut il faire une sauvegarde complète de toutes les applications, photos, archives et itunestores ?? 

La version simple de leopard snow à 29  permet elle de passer directement de la 10.4 à la 10.6 ?   (la 10.5 semble être introuvable)

Merci de me dire comment ça se passe


----------



## arbaot (25 Juillet 2010)

Officiellement Tiger vers Snow Leopard passe par la mac box set (169 comprenant iWork à 79) maintenant y'en a qui on essayé à 29 et ils n'ont pas eu de problème.


----------



## ioh (25 Juillet 2010)

merci, je pense que je vais tenter ça

Par contre, ça se passe comme une simple mise à jour ou il faut faire une sauvegarde complète de l'ordi   

J'ai installé bootcamp beta avec quelques logiciel win, l'installation de tiger comporte un boot camp en natif, je crois. Est ce que cela risque d'écraser l'ancienne version de bootcamp avec les logiciels dessus?  :affraid:


----------



## arbaot (27 Juillet 2010)

une sauvegarde et toujours mieux avec une clean Install sinon y reste toujours des fantômes...

pour boot camp j'ne sait pas


----------



## ioh (2 Août 2010)

coucou

He bien une install avec snow leopard directement sur un os tiger ne semble pas poser de gros problèmes. Ça s'est fait tranquillement avec aucune perte de fichier.
C'était pour la bonne nouvelle !!!!! 

La mauvaise, c'est qu'il ne reconnait pas l'ipad (qui à été déclaré sur ce même ordi (en émulation pc .... :rose).

J'ai eu le temps d'acheter quelques applications et ebook avec l'ipad.

Y a t'il un moyen de reconfigurer l'ipad pour qu'il soit reconnu naturellement avec mon mac (en version mac) sans pour autant perdre les quelques achats que j'ai fais.

J'espère que oui


----------

